# ***ULA HOPTOBERFEST PICNIC 2006***



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 13 2006, 08:35 AM~6161971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE.....SO STEP UR GAME UP....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 13 2006, 10:25 AM~6162256
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE.....SO STEP UR GAME UP....
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

cant wait for the hoptoberfest. so i can go and eat everyones food. so bring your grills and make me a plate. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 13 2006, 08:42 AM~6162406
> *cant wait for the hoptoberfest. so i can go and eat everyones food. so bring your grills and make me a plate.  :biggrin:
> *


LETS HAVE A BBQ CONTEST , THAT WAY ME AND YOU CAN GO AROUND TASTING EVERYBODYS FOOD ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 13 2006, 07:35 AM~6161971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a tight flyer :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 13 2006, 09:42 AM~6162406
> *cant wait for the hoptoberfest. so i can go and eat everyones food. so bring your grills and make me a plate.  :biggrin:
> *


SAL U THINK I CAN TASTE THEM PLATES WITH U


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 13 2006, 07:45 AM~6162442
> *LETS HAVE A BBQ CONTEST , THAT WAY ME AND YOU CAN GO AROUND TASTING EVERYBODYS FOOD !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

If you give me a beer,give it in a glass..dont want anotha ticket like the last time I was there... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA DFW annual Hoptoberfest?
So bring your grill cause you know how we do'it in North Texas. It's a Chill 'n Grill Hoptoberfest. So if you come be ready to hop your shit homies...
Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death Rep'n Dallas Lowriders / Big Manny's Regal - Jesse's clean ass Regal / Johnny's pattterened out Regal :0  

So like i said homies come hop your shit..... :0 





Could be the resurrection part lll of Homie Styln after one in the the making..


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:uh: keist thats too stuffy :angry:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 13 2006, 08:26 PM~6168113
> *ULA DFW annual Hoptoberfest?
> So bring your grill cause you know how we do'it in North Texas. It's a Chill 'n Grill Hoptoberfest. So if you come be ready to hop your shit homies...
> Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death Rep'n Dallas Lowriders / Big Manny's Regal - Jesse's clean ass Regal / Johnny's pattterened out Regal  :0
> ...


***** ITS A CUTLASS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 13 2006, 09:35 AM~6161971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 14 2006, 04:31 PM~6174620
> ****** ITS A CUTLASS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 13 2006, 08:57 AM~6162499
> *SAL U THINK I CAN TASTE THEM PLATES WITH U
> *



HELL YEA WE WILL JUST WALK AROUND AND SEE WHO MAKES THE BEST FAJITAS,TABLITAS,POLLO AND WHATEVER ELSE IS BEING GRILLED. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 06:55 AM~6179030
> *HELL YEA WE WILL JUST WALK AROUND AND SEE WHO MAKES THE BEST FAJITAS,TABLITAS,POLLO AND WHATEVER ELSE IS BEING GRILLED.  :biggrin:
> *


ill make sure we got some salsa for yall to go with them taco's :biggrin:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Sep 14 2006, 09:58 AM~6171525
> *:uh: keist thats too stuffy :angry:
> *


COME ON YOU KNOW YOU WELL BE THERE AND TELL OSO TO TAKE A GRILL OKAY SO I CAN EAT YOUR FOOD TO LOL..... :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:18 AM~6180376
> *ill make sure we got some salsa for yall to go with them taco's :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I MIGHT GET ONE OF MY OLD TROPHYS AND PUT MASKING TAPE ON IT. I WILL PROBABLY WRITE "U.L.A. 'S BEST TACOS " , AS LONG AS IM THE JUDGE ! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:18 AM~6180376
> *ill make sure we got some salsa for yall to go with them taco's :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HELL YEA SALSA FOR THE TACOS AND A LITTLE BIT OF ARROZ AND ITS ON.HEY TINY I'LL HELP JUDGE THE TACOS. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 15 2006, 10:53 AM~6180652
> *SHIT I MIGHT GET ONE OF MY OLD TROPHYS AND PUT MASKING TAPE ON IT. I WILL PROBABLY WRITE "U.L.A. 'S BEST  TACOS " , AS LONG AS IM THE JUDGE !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 10:57 AM~6180695
> *ALREADY HELL YEA SALSA FOR THE TACOS AND A LITTLE BIT OF ARROZ AND ITS ON.HEY TINY I'LL HELP JUDGE THE TACOS. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY YALL I JUST FOUND OUT THAT TINY IS GONNA HOP THE 64 AT THE HOPTOBERFEST. SO YALL BETTER COME WITH IT CAUSE THE UNPREDICTABLE SS IS GONNA SMASH ON FOOLS. YALL THINK YALL READY THEN COME ON WITH THE COME ON. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS GONNA BE TINY AND JAY NOSED UP FOR THE BELT. RIDIN DIRTY AND UNPREDITABLE SS WHAT U KNOW BOUT THAT. :0 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 01:49 PM~6181959
> *HEY YALL I JUST FOUND OUT THAT TINY IS GONNA HOP THE 64 AT THE HOPTOBERFEST. SO YALL BETTER COME WITH IT CAUSE THE UNPREDICTABLE SS IS GONNA SMASH ON FOOLS. YALL THINK YALL READY THEN COME ON WITH THE COME ON.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 07:55 AM~6179030
> *HELL YEA WE WILL JUST WALK AROUND AND SEE WHO MAKES THE BEST FAJITAS,TABLITAS,POLLO AND WHATEVER ELSE IS BEING GRILLED.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: COUNT ME IN BUDDY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 15 2006, 11:18 AM~6180376
> *ill make sure we got some salsa for yall to go with them taco's :biggrin:
> *


AND SOME COLD BUD LITES


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 11:57 AM~6180695
> *ALREADY HELL YEA SALSA FOR THE TACOS AND A LITTLE BIT OF ARROZ AND ITS ON.HEY TINY I'LL HELP JUDGE THE TACOS. :biggrin:
> *


SHIT DONT FORGET BOUT ME.IM HUNGRY TOO..........


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 02:51 PM~6181968
> *ITS GONNA BE TINY AND JAY NOSED UP FOR THE BELT. RIDIN DIRTY AND UNPREDITABLE SS WHAT U KNOW BOUT THAT.    :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 15 2006, 02:26 PM~6182220
> *SHIT DONT FORGET BOUT ME.IM HUNGRY TOO..........
> *


ORALE , I THINK THATS ENOUGH JUDGES ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 15 2006, 03:36 PM~6182300
> *ORALE , I THINK THATS ENOUGH JUDGES ! :thumbsup:
> *


THATS IT 3 IS ALL WE NEED...............NO 1 ELSE GOT IT U AND SAL AND ME,.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 15 2006, 02:39 PM~6182325
> *THATS IT 3 IS ALL WE NEED...............NO 1 ELSE GOT IT U AND SAL AND ME,.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN !


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 15 2006, 03:59 PM~6182470
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN !
> *


X2


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 15 2006, 03:51 PM~6181968
> *ITS GONNA BE TINY AND JAY NOSED UP FOR THE BELT. RIDIN DIRTY AND UNPREDITABLE SS WHAT U KNOW BOUT THAT.    :0  :0
> *


  :dunno: tINY,LET ME HAVE YOUR SCREENS B4 YOU BREAK DEM...oH & THAT BOTTLE OF DRANK & CUPS TOO...


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:uh: I dont think Keist Park is a good Idea because its too stuffy there :angry: the cops be tripping and plus a lot of people come from other states to this event there is barly any space for any car or hopping where was the hop the last time we was there right where you come in at all close to people cars :uh:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

this event was in the Mag so if someone was to come from out of town its going to be to this little ass park :thumbsdown:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The hop can be held over at the baseball fields parking lot just like we did it last year at the other picnic we did at Kiest Park.

The last time we were at Kiest there wasn't a hop.
People just started hopp'n just to show off. That's why it was by the cars.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Sep 17 2006, 08:30 PM~6192775
> *this event was in the Mag so if someone was to come from out of town its going to be to this little ass park :thumbsdown:
> *


They outta have it in Agg-town!!! Nah,dont live there no more....Sup mayne???


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Sep 17 2006, 06:30 PM~6192775
> *this event was in the Mag so if someone was to come from out of town its going to be to this little ass park :thumbsdown:
> *



the park will be just fine and if people from out of town show up then they will have to deal with the size of the park. this is the only park we were able to get this year. People come from out of town for the event not the size of the park. maybe next time you can come to the ULA meeting and make sugestions on where it should be held at. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 18 2006, 07:38 AM~6195945
> *the park will be just fine and if people from out of town show up then they will have to deal with the size of the park. this is the only park we were able to get this year. People come from out of town for the event not the size of the park. maybe next time you can come to the ULA meeting and make sugestions on where it should be held at. just my 2 cents.
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 18 2006, 07:38 AM~6195945
> *the park will be just fine and if people from out of town show up then they will have to deal with the size of the park. this is the only park we were able to get this year. People come from out of town for the event not the size of the park. maybe next time you can come to the ULA meeting and make sugestions on where it should be held at. just my 2 cents.
> *


_*
FORT-WORTH!!!!*_


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STILLTIPPIN46, Mr.Ortiz, *Homie Styln*, VENOM65

DAMN IT SAL, see what you did now he is gonna write a fuckin book!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Before you even get started.....



Dallas Lowriders held a picnic at Kiest awhile back and it turned out great. The cops were there just to keep things moving and didn't trip on anyone. The last event that was held there was just picnic with no organized hop. We've already spoke with the Dallas PD and have security set with them so there shouldn't any trouble unless people bring it with them. For those that are voicing concern, like my homies Sal stated you should have come to the ULA meetings, we've been talking about this since June. There are only 3 parks in Dallas that allow car shows, Flag Pole Hill under construction, Norbuck Park and Joe Pool Lake (GP) were already reserved. Keist Park was our back-up plan and that's why the ULA went with it. So everyone quit tripping. Go to the meetings if you want to have a voice in what, where & when. As for out town people or magizines com'n, shit this North Texas they should be happy just to be anywhere in the metroplex... ULA will be putt'n it down, so for those talking here get ready to hop your shit if have anything to hop.. :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 18 2006, 07:58 AM~6196067
> *
> FORT-WORTH!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ALREADY!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 18 2006, 10:13 AM~6196182
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


Someone from the ULA in Ft Worth put something together. The Big RO start com'n to the ULA meetings, haven't seen you guys there in awhile...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What time are you guys going to be showing up at the park?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 18 2006, 09:24 AM~6196235
> *What time are you guys going to be showing up at the park?
> *



what time are u gonna be showing up at the park. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 18 2006, 09:32 AM~6196251
> *what time are u gonna be showing up at the park.  :biggrin:
> *


Ha.. I was trying to see when you were going to be there, so I wount be to late or to early.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 18 2006, 08:23 AM~6196229
> *Someone from the ULA in Ft Worth put something together. The Big RO start com'n to the ULA meetings, haven't seen you guys there in awhile...
> *


OK JUST FOR U OL MAN :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 18 2006, 09:49 AM~6196329
> *Ha.. I was trying  to see when you were going to be there, so I wount be to late or to early.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just show up. Why do the big wheel guys have to be so difficult... :0  just kidding..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ha ha lil John.........See you there!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 18 2006, 10:09 AM~6196425
> *Just show up. Why do the big wheel guys have to be so difficult... :0   just kidding..
> *


take it easy on those "24"s he keeps them clean :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 18 2006, 10:32 AM~6196556
> *take it easy on those "24"s he keeps them clean :biggrin:
> *


You know what I mean...........24! Lil John be hattin.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

EVERYONE IN THE ULA WE NEED ATLEAST ONE MEMBER FROM EACH CLUB TO MEET UP WITH ME AND JOE TO GET EVERYONES IMPUT ON HOW WE THINK THE HOBTOBERFEST SHOULD BE SETUP. NOTHING MAJOR JUST WHERE THE CARS ARE GONNA BE AND WHERE THE DJ IS GONNA BE ALL THAT KIND OF STUFF. WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE PARK AT ABOUT 6 OR 7PM ON FRIDAY. SO BE THERE IF U CAN.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

kool.


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 18 2006, 10:48 AM~6196625
> *EVERYONE IN THE ULA WE NEED ATLEAST ONE MEMBER FROM EACH CLUB TO MEET UP WITH ME AND JOE TO GET EVERYONES IMPUT ON HOW WE THINK THE HOBTOBERFEST SHOULD BE SETUP. NOTHING MAJOR JUST WHERE THE CARS ARE GONNA BE AND WHERE THE DJ IS GONNA BE ALL THAT KIND OF STUFF. WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE PARK AT ABOUT 6 OR 7PM ON FRIDAY.  SO BE THERE IF U CAN.
> *



Where at the park are yall going to meet....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 18 2006, 10:48 AM~6196625
> *EVERYONE IN THE ULA WE NEED ATLEAST ONE MEMBER FROM EACH CLUB TO MEET UP WITH ME AND JOE TO GET EVERYONES IMPUT ON HOW WE THINK THE HOBTOBERFEST SHOULD BE SETUP. NOTHING MAJOR JUST WHERE THE CARS ARE GONNA BE AND WHERE THE DJ IS GONNA BE ALL THAT KIND OF STUFF. WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE PARK AT ABOUT 6 OR 7PM ON FRIDAY.  SO BE THERE IF U CAN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 19 2006, 09:31 AM~6203250
> *Where at the park are yall going to meet....
> *


SORRY WE WILL BE MEETING AT JB KUSTOMS AT ABOUT 6PM. AND THEN DRIVE TO THE PARK WHICH IS ONLY A FEW BLOCKS DOWN THE ROAD.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 18 2006, 10:48 AM~6196625
> *EVERYONE IN THE ULA WE NEED ATLEAST ONE MEMBER FROM EACH CLUB TO MEET UP WITH ME AND JOE TO GET EVERYONES IMPUT ON HOW WE THINK THE HOBTOBERFEST SHOULD BE SETUP. NOTHING MAJOR JUST WHERE THE CARS ARE GONNA BE AND WHERE THE DJ IS GONNA BE ALL THAT KIND OF STUFF. WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE PARK AT ABOUT 6 OR 7PM ON FRIDAY.  SO BE THERE IF U CAN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229 
Ph: 972-243-1111

www.pugsleys.com


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

SALS[/IMG]
ARE U READY SAL TO SHOW THEM WHAT DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOT!!!!

MUCH LOVE DALLAS LOWRIDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 19 2006, 10:49 AM~6203772
> *SORRY WE  WILL BE MEETING AT JB KUSTOMS AT ABOUT 6PM. AND THEN DRIVE TO THE PARK WHICH IS ONLY A FEW BLOCKS DOWN THE ROAD.
> *


I might meet up with you all at the park, since I had plans to take my boys to the park.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

What happen to Joe Pool?


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Sep 20 2006, 10:03 AM~6210437
> *What happen to Joe Pool?
> *


okay maybe if u are on Lay it Low more often u would know why!!! LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: still have some love for u!!!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Sep 20 2006, 11:03 AM~6210437
> *What happen to Joe Pool?
> *


G.P.P.D. :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Sep 21 2006, 07:04 AM~6216671
> *G.P.P.D.  :0
> 
> 
> ...



thats what happened at joe pool. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Sep 20 2006, 10:03 AM~6210437
> *What happen to Joe Pool?
> *



Dallas Lowriders held a picnic at Kiest awhile back and it turned out great. The cops were there just to keep things moving and didn't trip on anyone. The last event that was held there was just picnic with no organized hop. We've already spoke with the Dallas PD and have security set with them so there shouldn't any trouble unless people bring it with them. For those that are voicing concern, like my homies Sal stated you should have come to the ULA meetings, we've been talking about this since June. There are only 3 parks in Dallas that allow car shows, Flag Pole Hill under construction, Norbuck Park and Joe Pool Lake (GP) were already reserved. Keist Park was our back-up plan and that's why the ULA went with it. So everyone quit tripping. Go to the meetings if you want to have a voice in what, where & when. As for out town people or magizines com'n, shit this North Texas they should be happy just to be anywhere in the metroplex... ULA will be putt'n it down, so for those talking here get ready to hop your shit if have anything to hop.. 


READ IT AGAIN JUST IN CASE U DID'NT THE FIRST TIME.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Sep 21 2006, 09:04 AM~6216671
> *G.P.P.D.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 21 2006, 08:38 AM~6216787
> *Dallas Lowriders held a picnic at Kiest awhile back and it turned out great. The cops were there just to keep things moving and didn't trip on anyone. The last event that was held there was just picnic with no organized hop. We've already spoke with the Dallas PD and have security set with them so there shouldn't any trouble unless people bring it with them. For those that are voicing concern, like my homies Sal stated you should have come to the ULA meetings, we've been talking about this since June. There are only 3 parks in Dallas that allow car shows, Flag Pole Hill under construction, Norbuck Park and Joe Pool Lake (GP) were already reserved. Keist Park was our back-up plan and that's why the ULA went with it. So everyone quit tripping. Go to the meetings if you want to have a voice in what, where & when. As for out town people or magizines com'n, shit this North Texas they should be happy just to be anywhere in the metroplex... ULA will be putt'n it down, so for those talking here get ready to hop your shit if have anything to hop..
> READ IT AGAIN JUST IN CASE U DID'NT THE FIRST TIME.
> *


Got it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey guys whoever is gonna come to the park today. we will be meeting up at 7pm at KIEST PARK. :biggrin:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

ALREADY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 22 2006, 06:38 AM~6222977
> *Hey guys whoever is gonna come to the park today. we will be meeting up at 7pm at KIEST PARK.  :biggrin:
> *


If you are going to go to the park enter on the Kiest Blvd side, not on Hampton where we usually are.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Sep 21 2006, 09:04 AM~6216671
> *G.P.P.D.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I be good mister peckerwood!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Sep 21 2006, 07:04 AM~6216671
> *G.P.P.D.  :0
> 
> 
> ...



yes sa massa yes sa massa i pick mo cotton next week. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

EVERYONE GET READY CAUSE WE GOING TO BE DOIN'G IT IN THE PARK. TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW YOU CAN COME OUT TO CHILL -N- GRILL ,OR TO HOP WHAT YOU BRING.AND FOR THE KIDS THE TUG OF WAR ROPE CONTEST, EGG TOSS CONTEST, VOLLEYBALL CONTEST, THE TABLA WALK RACE, AND THE MUSIC HANDLED BY LOCAL D.J. SO YALL COME OUT.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Sep 23 2006, 01:03 PM~6230879
> *EVERYONE GET READY CAUSE WE GOING TO BE DOIN'G IT IN THE PARK. TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW  YOU CAN COME OUT TO CHILL -N- GRILL ,OR TO HOP WHAT YOU BRING.AND FOR THE KIDS THE TUG OF WAR ROPE CONTEST, EGG TOSS CONTEST, VOLLEYBALL CONTEST, THE TABLA WALK RACE, AND THE MUSIC HANDLED BY LOCAL D.J. SO YALL COME OUT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

WUZ UP TINY. YOU GOT THE DOMINOES? MISSED YOU AT THE PARK YESTERDAY,BUT I'MM SURE YOU KNOW WHERE WE GOING TO BE AT .SEE YALL SUNDAY, OCT. 1.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Sep 23 2006, 01:34 PM~6231015
> *WUZ UP TINY. YOU GOT THE DOMINOES? MISSED YOU AT THE PARK YESTERDAY,BUT I'MM SURE YOU KNOW WHERE WE GOING TO BE AT .SEE YALL SUNDAY, OCT. 1.
> *


QUE ONDA JOE, I WILL HAVE THE DOMINO TABLE READY, EVERYBODY IS WELCOME TO COME AND PLAY ,WHERE WERE YOU LAST NIGHT WE KICKED IT AT JOE'S BURGERS 4 A WHILE! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

WHO'S TAKING THE T.V. OUT THERE 4 THE GAME, THE BOYS PLAY AT NOON ? :dunno:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Sep 23 2006, 01:03 PM~6230879
> *EVERYONE GET READY CAUSE WE GOING TO BE DOIN'G IT IN THE PARK. TO THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW  YOU CAN COME OUT TO CHILL -N- GRILL ,OR TO HOP WHAT YOU BRING.AND FOR THE KIDS THE TUG OF WAR ROPE CONTEST, EGG TOSS CONTEST, VOLLEYBALL CONTEST, THE TABLA WALK RACE, AND THE MUSIC HANDLED BY LOCAL D.J. SO YALL COME OUT.
> *


We'll have a schedule of events for the day. So everyone come out and bring your family to enjoy the day, this event is going to be BIG........

Also, remember everyone needs to clean up after themselves, there will be a dumpster so that you can throw your trash into. 

Count the days down it'll be here before yuo know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 24 2006, 08:57 PM~6237509
> *WHO'S TAKING THE T.V. OUT THERE 4 THE GAME, THE BOYS PLAY AT NOON ? :dunno:
> *


come t you dont even have to ask :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 25 2006, 10:19 AM~6240094
> *come t you dont even have to ask :biggrin:
> *


*ES TODO,YOU KNOW WE GOT TO WATCH THEM BOYS TAKE CARE OF THE TITANS !* :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 25 2006, 12:10 PM~6240401
> *ES TODO,YOU KNOW WE GOT TO WATCH THEM BOYS TAKE CARE OF THE EAGLES !thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALL THA WAY


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 25 2006, 10:19 AM~6240094
> *come t you dont even have to ask :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME ARE YOU ROLLING TO THE PARK SUNDAY , IF I GET THERE EARLY I WILL SAVE THE T.V. A SPOT ,MY BAD BRO I MEANT YOUR CAR CLUB A SPOT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 25 2006, 02:36 PM~6241614
> *WHAT TIME ARE YOU ROLLING TO THE PARK SUNDAY  , IF I GET THERE EARLY I WILL SAVE THE T.V. A SPOT ,MY BAD BRO I MEANT YOUR CAR CLUB A SPOT !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 25 2006, 02:36 PM~6241614
> *WHAT TIME ARE YOU ROLLING TO THE PARK SUNDAY  , IF I GET THERE EARLY I WILL SAVE THE T.V. A SPOT ,MY BAD BRO I MEANT YOUR CAR CLUB A SPOT !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: not sure what time but i know it will be early


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 26 2006, 05:36 AM~6245793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: not sure what time but i know it will be early
> *



HOW EARLY ARE U TALKING ABOUT I NEED TO KNOW TELL ME HUH HUH. NAH JUST BULLSHITTING. DONT TRY TO STEAL MY SPOT.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ill be there Saturday night, with my grill.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 26 2006, 08:42 AM~6246683
> *HOW EARLY ARE U TALKING ABOUT I NEED TO KNOW TELL ME HUH HUH. NAH JUST BULLSHITTING. DONT TRY TO STEAL MY SPOT.
> *


Where do you have your spot set for so, I can make sure to take it.. :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

so whos taking their big ass tv 2 da park?? i have a lil ass tv si no i would take it.. for da Cowboys game?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 26 2006, 08:42 AM~6246683
> *HOW EARLY ARE U TALKING ABOUT I NEED TO KNOW TELL ME HUH HUH. NAH JUST BULLSHITTING. DONT TRY TO STEAL MY SPOT.
> *


what spot :biggrin: our spot j/p


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Sep 26 2006, 10:05 AM~6247197
> *so whos taking their big ass tv 2 da park?? i have a lil ass tv si no i would take it.. for da Cowboys game?
> *


will have a tv it aint the biggest one in the world but it will do.  yall welcome to stop on by :biggrin: just dont forget to bring some beer :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 26 2006, 10:50 AM~6247495
> *will have a tv it aint the biggest one in the world but it will do.  yall welcome to stop on by  :biggrin: just dont forget to bring some beer :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*sup tiny ready for some football and beer sounds good to me*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 26 2006, 06:52 PM~6250600
> *sup tiny ready for some football and beer sounds good to me
> *


IM READY 4 SOME FOOTBALL I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE DRINKING PART ! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 26 2006, 10:41 AM~6247446
> *what spot :biggrin: our spot j/p
> *


I won't be ther early, but some member from the car club be


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 26 2006, 07:52 PM~6250600
> *sup tiny ready for some football and beer sounds good to me
> *


I AM


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 27 2006, 07:45 AM~6253781
> *I won't be ther early, but some member from the car club be
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 27 2006, 09:26 AM~6254615
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I'm making the potatoe salad for the club on Sunday morining, but Mike will be there early to help Tiny get set up.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 27 2006, 11:41 AM~6254769
> *I'm making the potatoe salad for the club on Sunday morining, but Mike will be there early to help Tiny get set up.
> *


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Guys don't forget the ladies will be juding the cars for the awards, also we will have a schedule of events for the entire day.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 27 2006, 04:36 PM~6258197
> *Guys don't forget the ladies will be juding the cars for the awards, also we will have a schedule of events for the entire day.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay, everyone our Hoptoberfest Picnic is this weekend and I am trying to get a schedule of events made up, but I need to know what car clubs are interested in competeing in the Tug of War, Egg Toss and Skateboard Contest. These are the main events that we will be having, on top of these yes for those of you that have hoppers, will be have a hop. I'm going to have these events start at 1:00 and the hop at 2:00 or 3:00 p.m., but I don't want to have any events overlap. So if you can send me a pm or respond to this as far as what clubs want to participate in any of the events I would appreciate it and it will help get the schedule together, but please let me know by Friday morning.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

JUST A FEW MORE DAYS...........


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 27 2006, 09:11 PM~6259298
> *Okay, everyone our Hoptoberfest Picnic is this weekend and I am trying to get a schedule of events made up, but I need to know what car clubs are interested in competeing in the Tug of War, Egg Toss and Skateboard Contest.  These are the main events that we will be having, on top of these yes for those of you that have hoppers, will be have a hop. I'm going to have these events start at 1:00 and the hop at 2:00 or 3:00 p.m., but I don't want to have any events overlap. So if you can send me a pm or respond to this as far as what clubs want to participate in any of the events I would appreciate it and it will help get the schedule together, but please let me know by Friday morning.
> 
> Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


*heres a good schedule get drunk and watch football*l :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 27 2006, 10:36 PM~6260289
> *heres a good schedule get drunk and watch footballl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 27 2006, 09:36 PM~6260289
> *heres a good schedule get drunk and watch footballl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's not a good schedule when there are kids to keep entertained......... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 28 2006, 06:52 AM~6262110
> *That's not a good schedule when there are kids to keep entertained......... :biggrin:
> *



the kids can race and see which one can bring a beer back faster.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2006, 06:56 AM~6262130
> *the kids can race and see which one can bring a beer back faster.
> *



hahaha good one! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2006, 06:56 AM~6262130
> *the kids can race and see which one can bring a beer back faster.
> *


No, because they may decide to just drink it themselves. :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 28 2006, 06:58 AM~6262144
> *No, because they may decide to just drink it themselves. :roflmao:
> *



as long as they dont go get them for pollo cause they will be tired than a muthafucka. :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2006, 07:00 AM~6262156
> *as long as they dont go get them for pollo cause they will be tired than a muthafucka.  :biggrin:
> *



Pollo won't even be there


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2006, 08:56 AM~6262130
> *the kids can race and see which one can bring a beer back faster.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP MR. ORTIZ I SEE U ON HERE BUT U AINT POSTING NADA. ATLEAST HONK OR SOMETHING. MAKE YOUR PRESENCE KNOWN ESE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 27 2006, 10:36 PM~6260289
> *heres a good schedule get drunk and watch footballl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Everyone bring out the camcorders for this one......Funnyiest Home videos, here we come ! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2006, 09:17 AM~6262269
> *WHAT UP MR. ORTIZ I SEE U ON HERE BUT U AINT POSTING NADA. ATLEAST HONK OR SOMETHING. MAKE YOUR  PRESENCE KNOWN ESE.
> *



Dart Rail - - - Hit him up the other day. 
So, no more - - HONK ! - -

Just -- beep-- For now.


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Sep 28 2006, 07:37 AM~6262389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 27 2006, 09:36 PM~6260289
> *heres a good schedule get drunk and watch footballl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A REAL GOOD PLAN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

huh..........


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

is tha lincoln coming?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

H O N K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!H O N K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Sep 28 2006, 12:34 PM~6263700
> *H  O    N     K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!H    O   N    K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Damm ! ! They give it horn back to him. :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Sep 28 2006, 12:58 PM~6264645
> *WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


Is VGP coming to take pictures.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 27 2006, 09:36 PM~6260289
> *heres a good schedule get drunk and watch footballl :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY ROY, YOU READY TO GET TORE UP ON THEM BONES AGAIN ? :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Sep 28 2006, 09:34 AM~6263212
> *is tha lincoln coming?
> *



why are u gonna hop against it.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

YALL READY FOR THE HOPTOBERFEST


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 28 2006, 03:53 PM~6265025
> *HEY ROY, YOU READY TO GET TORE UP ON THEM BONES AGAIN ? :dunno:
> *


*ill get tore up but not on bones* :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 28 2006, 01:38 PM~6264952
> *Is VGP coming to take pictures.
> *


dont know he might :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 28 2006, 03:15 PM~6265594
> *ill get tore up but not on bones :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 28 2006, 03:15 PM~6265594
> *ill get tore up but not on bones :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Sep 27 2006, 06:36 PM~6258197
> *Guys don't forget the ladies will be juding the cars for the awards, also we will have a schedule of events for the entire day.
> *


I got free drinks for all the ladies,(maybe I can win first place wit my junker  :cheesy: )


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

IT'S GOIN DOWN................SUNDAY


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Which baseball diamond are the hoppers going to be hoppin? 
Anyone got the diamond number?


----------



## alteredego (Sep 21, 2006)

=========== n e hoppers from tha west tx. area gonna b there?========


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alteredego_@Sep 28 2006, 07:39 PM~6267269
> *=========== n e hoppers from tha west tx. area gonna b there?========
> *


Why r u from West Tx? If so bring your hopper---Dallas has plenty of hoppers


----------



## alteredego (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah , i've hopped in dallas b4


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alteredego_@Sep 28 2006, 07:50 PM~6267368
> *yeah , i've hopped in dallas b4
> *


When were you here in Dallas because I don't remember a Orange Caddi


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, here is a sketch of the park. the entrance is going to be from Kiest blvd. and just follow the arrows on the map.... this will kind of give you an idea of where the show cars need to park right in front of the entrance for the base ball fields. Hopefully this will help for the people who don't really know the park...


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: ILL BE SELLING TRUUCHA AND CALI SWAGIN VIDEOS HIT ME UP FOR MOVIES HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 28 2006, 06:17 PM~6266568
> *Which baseball diamond are the hoppers going to be hoppin?
> Anyone got the diamond number?
> *


 :0 is the black duce coming out of retirement


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider+Sep 28 2006, 03:38 PM~6264952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try, but the earliest the 453 bus can drop me off is at 12:19 :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Sep 29 2006, 05:40 AM~6269747
> *:0 is the black duce coming out of retirement
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alteredego_@Sep 28 2006, 07:39 PM~6267269
> *=========== n e hoppers from tha west tx. area gonna b there?========
> *



if u come than yes.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Sep 29 2006, 07:37 AM~6270229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



come on MANDO he's family if anyone knows its u.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 28 2006, 11:59 PM~6268690
> *:biggrin: ILL BE SELLING TRUUCHA AND CALI SWAGIN VIDEOS HIT ME UP FOR MOVIES HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


IM A HIT U UP


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Only a few days to go and it'll here before you know it..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ah!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

yall ready


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 29 2006, 11:33 AM~6271551
> *
> 
> yall ready
> *


and you know this man....... :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

[IMG FAILED]


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 29 2006, 12:33 PM~6271551
> *
> 
> yall ready
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

It's going down Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JUST TO LET U GUYS KNOW ILL BE SELLING TRUUCHA17,18,19,20, ALSO ILL BE SELLING THE NEWEST CALI SWAGIN---- SUNDAY DRIVER N A COUPLE MORE IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTEST THIS IS BIG SHAWN FROM THE MAJESTICS HIT ME UP ILL BE OUT THERE THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 29 2006, 01:33 PM~6271551
> *
> 
> yall ready
> *


*this ***** thinks hes bad *j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_Remember this????__

















_


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 30 2006, 03:14 PM~6277637
> *Remember this????
> 
> 
> ...


_
DAMN I DO.............._


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Guys for those that drink remember to bring your plastic cups to prevent from getting a ticket... See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 30 2006, 12:23 AM~6275121
> *JUST TO LET U GUYS KNOW ILL BE SELLING TRUUCHA17,18,19,20,22 N THE LATEST ONE 23 ALSO ILL BE SELLING THE NEWEST CALI SWAGIN---- SUNDAY DRIVER N A COUPLE MORE IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTEST THIS IS BIG SHAWN FROM THE MAJESTICS HIT ME UP ILL BE OUT THERE THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


what's up shawn, i'll probably make it late, i got's to work


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

hHEY TONY ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE WELL HAVE U A SPOT BIG LOC :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Sep 30 2006, 02:14 PM~6277637
> *Remember this????
> *


_



















:biggrin:_


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

ohh its that niga Sal!
(Dinky) :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

MAJESTIX ROLLIN OUT :thumbsup: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh15vkuCx6Y


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

NICE VIDEO...........


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

anybody got pic's of that chick next to the 63 and Top's Cutty ? ? ?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HOPTOBERFEST WAS OFF THE HOOK. THANX TO EVERYONE WHO CAME BY THE DALLAS LOWRIDER TENT AND BOUGHT SOME GOODIES FROM OUR LADIES. THEY WORKED REALLY HARD ON ALL THOSE CAKES AND COOKIES AND THE OTHER STUFF. HOLLA 



















































OH YEA AND THE HOP WAS FUN TO. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 08:06 AM~6286831
> *HOPTOBERFEST WAS OFF THE HOOK. THANX TO EVERYONE WHO CAME BY THE DALLAS LOWRIDER TENT AND BOUGHT SOME GOODIES FROM OUR LADIES. THEY WORKED REALLY HARD ON ALL THOSE CAKES AND COOKIES AND THE OTHER STUFF.  HOLLA
> OH YEA AND THE HOP WAS FUN TO. :biggrin:
> *



Sal how come after I ate a cookie, I started seeing stuff ?
Got the munchies too. 

J/K homie


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES had a great time at the picnic, great weather, location and alot of cool lowriders to hangout with good to see everyone.

[


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Oct 2 2006, 06:39 AM~6286927
> *BKVD ACES had a great time at the picnic, great weather, location and alot of cool lowriders to hangout with good to see everyone.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THATS A BIG ASS PLAQUE. WELL, IT IS CALLED THE BIG DADDY CADDY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Check out video clip #2 rollin-sixties ---> http://www.youtube.com/v/i-I4J7jRW7k


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Any flicks ?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

THE PICNIC WAS GOOD ,EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD TIME, SAL THANKS FOR THE HELP HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 2 2006, 09:11 AM~6287782
> *THE PICNIC WAS GOOD ,EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD TIME, SAL THANKS FOR THE HELP HOMIE ! :thumbsup:
> *



No problem sir. i'll bill u later :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 2 2006, 06:16 AM~6286862
> *Sal how come after I ate a cookie,  I started seeing stuff ?
> Got the munchies too.
> 
> ...



Damn, we gave u the wrong cookies. that means you still owe me $299. so pay up sucka. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

NICE PIC.....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 12:55 PM~6288386
> *Damn, we gave u the wrong cookies. that means you still owe me $299. so pay up sucka.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 12:38 PM~6288534
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAS UP WHERE'S THA PICS


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 2 2006, 01:50 PM~6288624
> *WAS UP WHERE'S THA PICS
> *


I didnt get to work on them last night  

I am here doing a couple while at lunch, but I only got 8 done. I will post the 8 when I get to my desk


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 12:54 PM~6288660
> *I didnt get to work on them last night
> 
> I am here doing a couple while at lunch, but I only got 8 done.  I will post the 8 when I get to my desk
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 01:54 PM~6288660
> *I didnt get to work on them last night
> 
> I am here doing a couple while at lunch, but I only got 8 done.  I will post the 8 when I get to my desk
> *



I see you had some of them cookies too.....
Got real sleeping after a second one......


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LaLo_19, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, topless_66, 214monte


WAS UP


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 2 2006, 01:57 PM~6288677
> *I see you had some of them cookies too.....
> Got real sleeping after a second one......
> *


Hell yeah, If it wasnt for this chick I would have passed the fuck out!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 01:03 PM~6288737
> *Hell yeah, If it wasnt for this chick I would have passed the fuck out!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 2 2006, 11:57 AM~6288677
> *I see you had some of them cookies too.....
> Got real sleeping after a second one......
> *



shit you should have had one of them special cakes ***** you would of been gas hopping the 63.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

Bad ass Picnic


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 02:32 PM~6288889
> *shit you should have had one of them special cakes ***** you would of been gas hopping the 63.
> *



:angry: You telling me there was Cake too.....
Damm !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

"Thats the sound of the woman, working on the train...."


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

its beautiful ain't it


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Thats the shit!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: VGP, UNPREDICTABLESS, BackBump61, Mr.Ortiz, topless_66, _VENOM65_

Say it already! :biggrin:


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

where are the hop pics?????


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Oct 2 2006, 03:54 PM~6289540
> *where are the hop pics?????
> *


 :0 I dont know about everyone else, but mine will be up tonight  

I got some good ones too :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

what club you claimin ese


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS HOPTOBERFEST 2006


ANOTHER BIG HAPPY FAMILY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

homie styln 51 and yes he is the king of the homies


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 04:11 PM~6289713
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS HOPTOBERFEST 2006
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES, BOARDWALK CHAMPIONS


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Oct 2 2006, 04:19 PM~6289776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those need to go togther! :biggrin: 

I also got one where they are all making funny faces :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

bad boys come out and playay. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

come on vgp post atleast one pic of the hop just one and then one more and then fuck it just post them all. .


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 03:45 PM~6289997
> *come on vgp post atleast one pic of the hop just one and then one more and then fuck it just post them all. .
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 03:45 PM~6289997
> *come on vgp post atleast one pic of the hop just one and then one more and then fuck it just post them all. .
> *


I GOT A COUPLE OF TOMBRAIDER TOO. THEY WERE NICE I'LL POST THEM UP TONIGHT.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Oct 2 2006, 04:45 PM~6289997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: VGP, _DIRTYSANCHEZ423_, LaLo_19, VENOM65


Here he comes to save the day!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HONK! HONK!!!!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I dedicate this to all the haterz out there!!!!












Dont act like you dont know who you are :biggrin: 


Thanks for the pic "T"!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2006, 03:52 PM~6290049
> *I GOT A COUPLE OF TOMBRAIDER TOO. THEY WERE NICE I'LL POST THEM UP TONIGHT.
> *


POST EM WAS UP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 03:55 PM~6290083
> *I dedicate this to all the haterz out there!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IS IT ME.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SIKE........WAT UP


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2006, 04:52 PM~6290049
> *I GOT A COUPLE OF TOMBRAIDER TOO. THEY WERE NICE I'LL POST THEM UP TONIGHT.
> *


Ah man, I thought you had them with you


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19+Oct 2 2006, 04:56 PM~6290093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah dog


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 04:08 PM~6290178
> *Nah dog
> *


J/P......................I KNOW THERE WERE ALOT OF THEM OUT THERE HATIN.........NO NAMES BUT??????????????????????????????????WHY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 01:33 PM~6289387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WANT TO THANK JOKERZ C.C. FOR LETTING US SCOPE OUT THE COWBOYS GAME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 2 2006, 04:29 PM~6290375
> *WANT TO THANK JOKERZ C.C. FOR LETTING US SCOPE OUT THE COWBOYS GAME ! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 THEY DID THE SAME THING LAST YEAR WHEN WE BE THE giants AT HOME. WHAT UP DANNY!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*SAL THIS IS FOR YOU.....
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04737Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AFTER THAT.......

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04734Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ARE YOU GIVING THEM DIRECTIONS TO IRVING CUSTOMS?*


----------



## mrwhitney (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2006, 06:00 PM~6290627
> *SAL THIS IS FOR YOU.....
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04737Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AFTER THAT.......
> ...


 :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2006, 05:00 PM~6290627
> *SAL THIS IS FOR YOU.....
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04737Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AFTER THAT.......
> ...


YEA HE WAS TELLIN THEM WHERE TO GO TO BUILD A TRUE HOPPER.....NOW WALK IT OUT........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 2 2006, 08:02 PM~6291381
> *YEA HE WAS TELLIN THEM WHERE TO GO TO BUILD A TRUE HOPPER.....NOW WALK IT OUT........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: MAN ALL I CAN SAY IS LOOK AT THE CHROME UNDER THAT BITCH AND IT STILL HITS BUMPER THEY GOT A LOT OF CATCHIN UP TO DO :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 2 2006, 08:07 PM~6291407
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: MAN ALL I CAN SAY IS LOOK AT THE CHROME UNDER THAT BITCH AND IT STILL HITS BUMPER THEY GOT A LOT OF CATCHIN UP TO DO :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Aye you forgot one......#7 I dont want to hop against junk cars.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 2 2006, 07:07 PM~6291407
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: MAN ALL I CAN SAY IS LOOK AT THE CHROME UNDER THAT BITCH AND IT STILL HITS BUMPER THEY GOT A LOT OF CATCHIN UP TO DO :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 07:06 PM~6291401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


BACK BUMPER-----CHECKED
CHROMED OUT-----CHECKED
PAINT---------------CKECKED
CHROME ENGINE---CHECKED
ASS WHOOPIN-------------------------------PRICELESS........


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Sal you gonna have to bring the Street King challenge to Kellers... :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 2 2006, 09:36 PM~6292698
> *Sal you gonna have to bring the Street King challenge to Kellers...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

The pics are up and it don't matter whether your chromed out, primered or rolling on hupcaps. The equal lowrider website! Check them out! :biggrin: 
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/Hoptober06/fest.html


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 2 2006, 08:36 PM~6292698
> *Sal you gonna have to bring the Street King challenge to Kellers...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



AS LONG AS MR. KELLER DONT TRIP.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

ULA Hoptoberfest Picnic 2006 ---></span><a href=\'http://www.majestix.cc/index71.htm\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.majestix.cc/index71.htm</a>


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 2 2006, 04:00 PM~6290627
> *SAL THIS IS FOR YOU.....
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MISC%20SHOWS%20AND%20HOES/DSC04737Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AFTER THAT.......
> ...



HA HA THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT LOOK AT THE FACE I'M MAKING. DAMN I'M A UGLY MOFO. CHECK OUT HOMEBOY BEHIND ME LIKE DAMN I AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO SAY. THANX SANCHEZ THOSE ARE SOME GOOD PICS.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

WHAT HAPPEN TO ORANGE CADDY? WHY DIDNT HE HOP?


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Oct 3 2006, 08:04 AM~6294992
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO ORANGE CADDY? WHY DIDNT HE HOP?
> *


    ILL TELL YOU WHY CAUSE THEY DIDNT WANT TO GET SERVED AGAIN THEY WASTED GAS BRINGIN THAT CAR OUT THERE THEY WERE TALKIN ALL THAT NOISE THIS WHOLE TIME LEADIN UP TO HOPTOBERFEST, AND WHAT DID THEY DO NOTHIN THATS WHY ITS PULL UP OR SHUT UP AND THEY DIDNT DO EITHER !!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 3 2006, 07:13 AM~6295034
> *      ILL TELL YOU WHY CAUSE THEY DIDNT WANT TO GET SERVED AGAIN THEY WASTED GAS BRINGIN THAT CAR OUT THERE THEY WERE TALKIN ALL THAT NOISE THIS WHOLE TIME LEADIN UP TO HOPTOBERFEST, AND WHAT DID THEY DO NOTHIN THATS WHY ITS PULL UP OR SHUT UP AND THEY DIDNT DO EITHER !!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



yea what he said


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Stop the violance and keep the peace!


CLICK HERE FOR SOME OF VGP'S RELAXING MEDICATION...I PROMISE IT WILL MAKE YOU FORGET ABOUT EVERYTHING!!!


:biggrin:


oh yeah...NSFW!!!


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:guns: :guns: WHATS UP ON THE HOP PICS ANY BODY GOT SOME??? :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 03:07 PM~6289669
> *
> 
> what club you claimin ese
> *


DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4 LIFE !!!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 3 2006, 09:47 AM~6295218
> *      :guns:  :guns:  WHATS UP ON THE HOP PICS ANY BODY GOT SOME??? :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I didnt get a chance to work on my picture last night either  My wife is sick and I had to watch the monkies :uh: 

I will do the hop pics at lunch time and post them up here :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 2 2006, 01:33 PM~6289387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know how we do it :thumbsup: any one is welcome to see the game's at no charge.......just bring some cold one's :biggrin: j/p


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 08:21 AM~6295085
> *yea what he said
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID TO


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Oct 3 2006, 07:26 AM~6294808
> *ULA Hoptoberfest Picnic 2006 ---></span><a href=\'http://www.majestix.cc/index71.htm\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.majestix.cc/index71.htm</a>
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pics


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

anybody know who won the pit pups on the raffle? shit i bought a ticket the end didnt find out who won em? shit..is what i get for being drunk and not paing atttention.. :angry:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 08:34 AM~6295433
> *I didnt get a chance to work on my picture last night either    My wife is sick and I had to watch the monkies  :uh:
> 
> I will do the hop pics at lunch time and post them up here  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO HURRY UP BRO, THIS CATS AIN'T PLAYING AROUND THEY ARE READY TO SHOOT EVERYBODY ! :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Oct 3 2006, 12:03 PM~6296314
> *YOU NEED TO HURRY UP BRO, THIS CATS AIN'T PLAYING AROUND THEY ARE READY TO SHOOT EVERYBODY ! :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:  YEAH HURRY UP :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 3 2006, 11:09 AM~6296341
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:   YEAH HURRY UP  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Oct 3 2006, 12:32 PM~6296084
> *anybody know who won the pit pups on the raffle?  shit i bought a ticket the end didnt find out who won em? shit..is what i get for being drunk and not paing atttention.. :angry:
> *



I won it .  
But, I give it to my homeboy to give to his lil gurls. :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 3 2006, 11:09 AM~6296341
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:   YEAH HURRY UP  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 

I am back from lunch :biggrin: 


Here ya go Dirty! A rush job...I will fix it better later


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

LALO!!!!!! I said look at the camera...I EVEN COUNTED FOR YOU! Next time I will say it in spanglish!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

DAMIT.....fucking LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Oct 3 2006, 01:03 PM~6296314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

I know, I know...where are the hop pics?!?!?!

Well, I was told that this was the best one out there :0 You be the judge :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:10 PM~6296753
> *:0
> 
> I know, I know...where are the hop pics?!?!?!
> ...



look at the license plate it says shaky. that bitch wa shaking when it saw the TOMBRAIDER. HAHA LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 07:27 AM~6294810
> *HA HA THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT LOOK AT THE FACE I'M MAKING. DAMN I'M A UGLY MOFO. CHECK OUT HOMEBOY BEHIND ME LIKE DAMN I AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO SAY. THANX SANCHEZ THOSE ARE SOME GOOD PICS.
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 02:14 PM~6296772
> *look at the license plate it says shaky. that bitch wa shaking when it saw the TOMBRAIDER. HAHA LOL  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:    HELL YEAH THATS WAS THE BEST ONE ... THE BEST LOSER NOW GET THE REAL SHIT UP HERE :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:16 PM~6296782
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



do u have any of the blue regal hopping on aginst the wagon.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 3 2006, 02:16 PM~6296789
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:        HELL YEAH THATS WAS THE BEST ONE ...  THE BEST LOSER NOW GET THE REAL SHIT UP HERE  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: ALREADY THATS WHAT IT IS :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:21 PM~6296823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



chrome and paint. already el honky tonk gettin down on these boys or should i say getting up.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 02:21 PM~6296826
> *do u have any of the blue regal hopping on aginst the wagon.
> *


  












:biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 01:28 PM~6296872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: MAN THATS A SINGLE PUMP WHAT THE HELL MAN THATS RIDICULOUS :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ANY PICS OF THE CADDY ? :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:28 PM~6296872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that aint no single yall ****** gotta be cheatin man. 

oh shit nevermind i strated acting like badboys fro a minute. 

SINGLE PUMP BITCHES WHAT U KNOW BOUT THAT.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:  SAL DAWG COME ON THIS IS LIKE BEIN A BULLY IN HIGH SCHOOL DAWG IM STARTIN TO FEEL BAD ALWAYS BEATIN UP ON THEM BOYS LIKE THIS!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I have one more, but before it gets posted, Lets break for a word from our sponsors:


These pictures are brought to you buy VGP INC, el sabor del mundo...

and by the color Red and letter D :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 3 2006, 12:39 PM~6296990
> *ANY PICS OF THE CADDY ? :dunno:
> *



yea uh. oh no it did'nt hop for some odd reason. let me think about why. oh maybecause it did'nt wanna get served. what up b i didnt see u out there man. we missed u.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:56 PM~6296710
> *LALO!!!!!!  I said look at the camera...I EVEN COUNTED FOR YOU!  Next time I will say it in spanglish!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT..I DID LOOK..........SHIT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:44 PM~6297033
> *I have one more, but before it gets posted, Lets break for a word from out sponsers:
> These pictures are brought to you buy VGP INC, el sabor del mundo...
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 01:45 PM~6297042
> *yea uh. oh no it did'nt hop for some odd reason. let me think about why. oh maybecause it did'nt wanna get served. what up b i didnt see u out there man. we missed u.
> *


I WANNA BUY THAT CADILLAC.TELL THEM 1500$ AND THEY CAN KEEP THERE STEERING WHEEL...LOL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 01:10 PM~6296753
> *:0
> 
> I know, I know...where are the hop pics?!?!?!
> ...


NAW THIS ONE WAS DOUBLE PUMP WITH 12 BATTERIES.........LOL


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Oct 3 2006, 02:39 PM~6296990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to say...did I miss it. I had to leave so I hope I didnt miss to much


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 12:47 PM~6297063
> *NAW THIS ONE WAS DOUBLE PUMP WITH 12 BATTERIES.........LOL
> *



***** dont talk about shaky like that. he's disabled. i'm surprised that did'nt have a handicap tag on the rear view. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 01:45 PM~6297042
> *yea uh. oh no it did'nt hop for some odd reason. let me think about why. oh maybecause it did'nt wanna get served. what up b i didnt see u out there man. we missed u.
> *


I HAD SOME FAMILY ISSUES THIS WEEKEND BUT THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME LOOKS LIKE DALLAS LOWRIDERS WAS SERVIN MORE THAN JUST BBQ WHAT UP SAL LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 01:51 PM~6297083
> ****** dont talk about shaky like that. he's disabled. i'm surprised that did'nt have a handicap tag on the rear view.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SHAKY........MORE LIKE GETTIN SHAKED OFF


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 01:47 PM~6297063
> *NAW THIS ONE WAS DOUBLE PUMP WITH 12 BATTERIES.........LOL
> *


 :angry: :angry: NAW DAWG THAT WAS DOUBLE WITH 16 BATTERIES :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SHIT WE SERVE EVERYTHING EVEN.........?????????????????????????? RATHER NOT SAY


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 02:51 PM~6297083
> ****** dont talk about shaky like that. he's disabled. i'm surprised that did'nt have a handicap tag on the rear view.  :biggrin:
> *



Ahh thats fucked up! :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 3 2006, 01:53 PM~6297090
> *:angry:  :angry: NAW DAWG THAT WAS DOUBLE WITH 16 BATTERIES :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


AND A FULL FRAME WRAP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: LaLo_19, radicalkingz, VGP, thug64, VENOM65, KandyRegal, DaLocstah, Mr.Ortiz
WAT UP PEOPLE..........


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 3 2006, 12:51 PM~6297086
> *I HAD SOME FAMILY ISSUES THIS WEEKEND BUT THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME LOOKS LIKE DALLAS LOWRIDERS WAS SERVIN MORE THAN JUST BBQ WHAT  UP SAL LOOKIN GOOD  :biggrin:
> *



THANX BRO. WISH U WERE THERE WE HAD A BLAST. EVERYTHING WORK OUT OK WITH THE FAMILIA.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

I WAS TAKIN PICS LIKE THIS......


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Last and I hope not least ( becuase I need more photgraphy practice  )....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 02:57 PM~6297133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 y no me invitastes?  :angry: :twak:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

BOOTY CHECKED AND BUMPER CHECKED.SAL UR THEME SONG IS ROMPE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 01:59 PM~6297150
> *:0  y no me invitastes?    :angry:  :twak:
> *


DAMN MY BAD............... :uh:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 01:57 PM~6297133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: DAMN ***** BACK BUMPER !! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 3 2006, 02:00 PM~6297164
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: DAMN ***** BACK BUMPER !! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


YEA BUMPER CHECKIN EVERYWHERE WE GO....DALLAS LOWRIDER STYLE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:57 PM~6297136
> *Last and I hope not least ( becuase I need more photgraphy practice   )....
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THE PICS JESSE AND U KEEP DOING THAT SHIT DAWG U WILL BE A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 02:01 PM~6297172
> *LOVE THE PICS JESSE AND U KEEP DOING THAT SHIT DAWG U WILL BE A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER.
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID.AN I'LL HELP WITH THA FUNDS....... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 12:10 PM~6296753
> *:0
> 
> I know, I know...where are the hop pics?!?!?!
> ...



SHAKE IT SHAKE IT SHAKE IT, SHAKE IT LIKE A POLAROID PICTURE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 01:05 PM~6297213
> *SHAKE IT SHAKE IT SHAKE IT, SHAKE IT  LIKE A POLAROID PICTURE.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 02:01 PM~6297172
> *LOVE THE PICS JESSE AND U KEEP DOING THAT SHIT DAWG U WILL BE A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER.
> *


NO MAMES GUEY YOUR JUST SAYING THAT CUZ ITS YOUR RIDE HOMIE, LOL, NO TE CREES BRO RIDE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE BRO AND THAT IS A NICE ASS PIC...THATS A CLEAN ASS CAMERA VGP!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 12:57 PM~6297133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a good picture! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 3 2006, 01:09 PM~6297256
> *NO MAMES GUEY YOUR JUST SAYING THAT CUZ ITS YOUR RIDE HOMIE, LOL, NO TE CREES BRO RIDE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE BRO AND THAT IS A NICE ASS PIC...THATS A CLEAN ASS CAMERA VGP!!   :thumbsup:
> *



no mames guey all happy about the camara and shit. ha ha just bullshitting ese.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 12:54 PM~6297106
> *AND A FULL FRAME WRAP
> *



they wrapped it with foil. to make it look like chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 02:17 PM~6297360
> *no mames guey all happy about the camara and shit. ha ha just bullshitting ese.
> *


LOL, FUCK YOU BASTARDO, LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I appreciate it! Donations are excepted Lalo :0 :biggrin: 


Better watch out....looks like there is a spy :uh: 


11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: KandyRegal, VENOM65, VGP, ~ElcoRider~, UNPREDICTABLESS, Mr.Ortiz


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 3 2006, 01:22 PM~6297393
> *LOL, FUCK YOU BASTARDO, LOL.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



no te nojes mijo, i'll buy u a diposable. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: VENOM65, VGP,  ~ElcoRider~ , UNPREDICTABLESS, KandyRegal, Mr.Ortiz


:wave: 


When is KC comming again...with the rides :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 12:41 PM~6297004
> *that aint no single yall ****** gotta be cheatin man.
> 
> oh shit nevermind i strated acting like badboys fro a minute.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 01:23 PM~6297407
> *Thanks everyone...I appreciate it!  Donations are 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: KandyRegal, VENOM65, VGP, ~ElcoRider~, UNPREDICTABLESS, Mr.Ortiz
> *



WHAT DOES EXCEPTES MEAN. LOL


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 03:26 PM~6297428
> *WHAT DOES EXCEPTES MEAN. LOL
> *


Es escepted with the spangles accent...asi guey...no soy estupid :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 01:28 PM~6297438
> *Es escepted with the spangles accent...asi guey...no soy estupid  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PUTO


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 01:25 PM~6297425
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: VENOM65, VGP,  ~ElcoRider~ , UNPREDICTABLESS, KandyRegal, Mr.Ortiz
> :wave:
> ...


 SOON..


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe VGP should be our webmaster for the ULA Website since it's not up to date...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 3 2006, 01:30 PM~6297463
> *Maybe VGP should be our webmaster for the ULA Website since it's not up to date...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 3 2006, 01:30 PM~6297463
> *Maybe VGP should be our webmaster for the ULA Website since it's not up to date...
> *



DONT DO IT,DONT DO IT.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Whos going to Kellers Friday?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 3 2006, 01:32 PM~6297480
> *Whos going to Kellers Friday?
> *



me me me me me me me oh yea and yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 01:37 PM~6297496
> *me me me me me me me oh yea and yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 03:41 PM~6297515
> *
> *


Got any more pic's Lalo ? ? ?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

pero.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Oct 3 2006, 01:43 PM~6297527
> *pero.
> *



pero, pero dijo el pero :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

I LIKE THIS PIC


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 3 2006, 03:29 PM~6297455
> *SOON..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 01:44 PM~6297542
> *pero, pero dijo el pero  :biggrin:
> *



Ha Ha dijo el perro, perro, perro. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TELL'EM IT'S LIKE THIS


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2006, 02:32 PM~6288889
> *shit you should have had one of them special cakes ***** you would of been gas hopping the 63.
> *


 Iam Glad I didnt have cake than......

Ya , ****** would of been clowning me too.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 03:50 PM~6297588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pinch LaLo, Give me the money you owe me ! ! ! !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Oct 3 2006, 03:30 PM~6297463
> *Maybe VGP should be our webmaster for the ULA Website since it's not up to date...
> *


 :0 Ricardo made it into a maze...he made sure no-one messed his shit up :biggrin: He once told me once you go in you will never come out :0 

Just start over


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 3 2006, 02:24 PM~6297416
> *no te nojes mijo, i'll buy u a diposable. LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Diposable?? :ugh: :ugh: UGGGH YEA MAN!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 3 2006, 02:50 PM~6297588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SAY DALLAS LOWRIDERS TREATS AT THE STATE FAIR TONIGHT!! 2 DOLLA TUESDAYS ******!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 3 2006, 03:47 PM~6298513
> *I SAY DALLAS LOWRIDERS TREATS AT THE STATE FAIR TONIGHT!! 2 DOLLA TUESDAYS ******!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DAMN WHY ME................I GOTTA TREAT.........FUCK IT WAS UP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DAMN WHY ME................I GOTTA TREAT.........FUCK IT WAS UP


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

Had a good time hanging out with ULA and meeting some of the clubs and members, thanks and hope to see you all at the next event... Pido, LOW 4 LIFE - DFW


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 3 2006, 07:10 PM~6296753
> *:0
> 
> I know, I know...where are the hop pics?!?!?!
> ...


O.M.G, GILBERT, I THINK IT'S TIME FOR YOU TO RETIRE THE SWTICH! PEPPER'S PEDAL CAR HOPS HIGHER THAN THIS! J/K HAHAHAHAHA! I SEE THE COMPETITION HASN'T CHANGED OUT IN THE DFW LOWRIDING SCEEN :biggrin: !! GOOD LUCK NEXT TIME!! 

ON A SERIOUS NOTE! ULA, LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL PICNIC. ALL THE CARS ARE LOOKIN REALLY NICE! JOB WELL DONE! :thumbsup:





ADIOS
MRS. BOUNCE  
YEA! YEA! I'M ON THIS THREAD! SO WHAT, GET OVER IT! :tongue:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Oct 4 2006, 05:52 AM~6302526
> *O.M.G, GILBERT, I THINK IT'S TIME FOR YOU TO RETIRE THE SWTICH!  PEPPER'S PEDAL CAR HOPS HIGHER THAN THIS!  J/K HAHAHAHAHA! I SEE THE COMPETITION HASN'T CHANGED OUT IN THE DFW LOWRIDING SCEEN :biggrin: !!  GOOD LUCK NEXT TIME!!
> 
> ON A SERIOUS NOTE!  ULA, LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL PICNIC.  ALL THE CARS ARE LOOKIN REALLY NICE!  JOB WELL DONE!  :thumbsup:
> ...



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
WHAT THE ?? WHERE DID U COME FROM
BUT YEAH U TELL HIM CAUSE MAYBE HE'LL TAKE COMIN FROM A WOMAN BETTER :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Oct 3 2006, 03:47 PM~6298513
> *I SAY DALLAS LOWRIDERS TREATS AT THE STATE FAIR TONIGHT!! 2 DOLLA TUESDAYS ******!!!
> *



i say ok. but u cant go.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Oct 4 2006, 01:01 AM~6302141
> *Had a good time hanging out with ULA and meeting some of the clubs and members, thanks and hope to see you all at the next event... Pido, LOW 4 LIFE - DFW
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see you at the picnic, your ride is bad ass, see you at the next show bro.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 The most popular picture yesterday was














:0 I got a email saying it was exceeding bandwidth :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP VGP.WHERE THA PICS


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 4 2006, 10:18 AM~6303535
> *WAS UP VGP.WHERE THA PICS
> *


  My lady is still sick man, and the kids wont let me do shit when i am home :angry:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 4 2006, 09:24 AM~6303572
> *  My lady is still sick man, and the kids wont let me do shit when i am home  :angry:
> *


ALREADY.FAMILY FIRST........


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 4 2006, 10:24 AM~6303574
> *ALREADY.FAMILY FIRST........
> *


 :thumbsup: I will do some more at lunch time  Which ones you want to see...how about I blow up the one of you looking the other way :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 4 2006, 09:28 AM~6303607
> *:thumbsup:  I will do some more at lunch time    Which ones you want to see...how about I blow up the one of you looking the other way  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry: WTF


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 4 2006, 10:31 AM~6303631
> *:biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: WTF
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I will make it black and white and then I will name the picture "Solito" :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MY HOMIE WILL BE AT THE NEXT ULA MEETIN.....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK WHO'S GOIN TO THA STATE FAIR WIT ME TONITE..........


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Oct 4 2006, 10:42 AM~6303719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: i need to get away from the kids :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

IM TAKIN THIS
............................SORRY I HAD TO TAKE IT OFF


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ah hell.............................. :worship:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

What the hell???? :dunno:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: First time seeing these guys


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Oct 4 2006, 01:01 AM~6302141
> *Had a good time hanging out with ULA and meeting some of the clubs and members, thanks and hope to see you all at the next event... Pido, LOW 4 LIFE - DFW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## mrwhitney (Mar 30, 2005)

*HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN SAN ANTONIO OCTOBER 15TH FOR THE 2ND ANNUAL TEXAS CUSTOM CARSHOW PRESENT BY GAMEPOINT ENT. & STACY'S SPORTSBAR 

WE WILL HAVE MOVE IN ON SATURDAY AND SUNDAY FOR MORE INFO CALL 210.825.6058*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok everyone, all of my pictures are up!

Please visit www. VGP Inc .com and enjoy!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Today, 09:18 PM 
Today, 09:18 PM 
Today, 09:18 PM 

NICE PIX VGP! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

NICE PICS VGP........


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

NICE PICS VGP !!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice pics vgp :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank You guys...much appreciated!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

POORHISPANIC 
www.phaylanx.net

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Just doing my job and still learning.... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: VGP, POORHISPANIC, TOP DOG '64, Girly_Lowrider

:wave:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Oct 5 2006, 10:54 PM~6316052
> *Just doing my job and still learning.... :biggrin:
> *


Amen!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 4 2006, 10:01 PM~6308711
> *Ok everyone, all of my pictures are up!
> 
> Please visit www. VGP Inc .com and enjoy!!!
> ...


nice pics...


----------

